

Ask HN: Feedback for my first site - mkaziz

Hi all,<p>I recently put up my first website at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;searchgovernmentjobs.org. My initial thought was to just put something out there on the internet, so I searched data.gov until I found a relatively usable API, put a wrapper that lets you query it, bought a domain, and set it up on DigitalOcean.<p>Now that it&#x27;s up though, I would really like to make it self-sustaining. Currently having it up costs around 7-10$ per month. Does anyone have any thoughts on how I could monetize it to generate at least that much ? I have thought about using SEO to get it up search engine rankings, but this is a competitive space (job searches) in terms of SEO keywords. Additionally, Google seems to have overhauled its algorithms often enough and recently enough that advice on the internet tends to be outdated.<p>Also if anyone has feedback on what I could do to make the site better, I would love to hear it. Any next steps you have in mind would be great to hear as well!<p>Thanks!
======
ISNIT
Click-able: [http://searchgovernmentjobs.org](http://searchgovernmentjobs.org)

------
treycopeland
you need more content

~~~
mkaziz
Got any ideas what I could put in there?

